# FREE to Good Home?!?!



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Hopefully no one gets that Golden just to be an outside dog. By the sounds of the ad the current owners must keep this Golden outside alot as well.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*Oh No!*

I too asked the person I live with and he said no! **** it! excuse my language but I hate this! Please let me know if they write to you about the rescue! :no:


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

I know i saw that also! I really hope she takes my advice. Because i'm sure the rescue will find her a better home, especially if these people just want to get rid of her. 

It says they are heartbroken....But they must not be too heartbroken if they are willing to give her away to just anyone!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh man, that's the worst thing people can do. No telling who would take her and do what with her. 

Can you call them? There's a number listed. I'd be bugging them till I got a response.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

i emailed her. I'm going to wait and see if she responds. if she doesn't like my advice, then maybe i'll just take the dog and take her to the rescue myself.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Maybe you can forward that ad to the rescue as well so they may try and contact them.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> Maybe you can forward that ad to the rescue as well so they may try and contact them.


Good Idea!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

The two links to email her don't work anymore: ERROR: ERR-C-911


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

OKAY, so i emailed the rescue and the lady emailed me back...
(she spelled my name wrong..but oh well)

---------
Nichole,

Thanx for looking out for this golden girl. I saw the ad and called them and offered to take the golden girl. Poor thing lives outside. Is not house trained. Not current on her vaccinations. Not spay….I hope she’s not heart worm positive. Anyway, the lady was reluctant to turn her over to us - yet. Apparently there’s some time before they move. 


Hope you’ll join us at our meeting on Sat. June 30 at 10 a.m. at the Lexington Park Library as you are obviously a golden lover!
Pat

*From:* Nicole 
*Sent:* Monday, June 25, 2007 11:35 AM
*To:* [email protected]
*Subject:* Golden in Need?


Hello!



I was searching through the pet ads on SOMD.com and i came across an ad for a 3 year old Golden. The lady that was selling her is offering to give her away for FREE. I emailed her and gave her your information. I figured if she gave the golden to you guys you might be able to find her a better home, than if this lady just gave her dog away to some random person. I do not know her in any way, but i figured maybe you guys can help her. Here's the link to her ad. 


Hopefully i'm not stepping on any toes. 



Thanks,

---------
So what i don't understand is....She is reluctant to give her Golden to a RESCUE that will take care of her and find her a good home, But she is willing to place an ad on some site and give her away FOR FREE to someone who will do GOD KNOWS WHAT!?! I just don't understand people.....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's good Nicole, you've done everything you can. The owner knows there's a rescue group that will take the dog, so maybe she'll think about it. You can only try, and you did.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Nichole,
If I were you, I'd contact the people, tell them you are wanting the dog and then take the dog and then put it in a rescue...It will be the best thing for this dog, sounds as if it has had a terrible life so far...Poor thing...


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

kerribear's golden kids said:


> Nichole,
> If I were you, I'd contact the people, tell them you are wanting the dog and then take the dog and then put it in a rescue...It will be the best thing for this dog, sounds as if it has had a terrible life so far...Poor thing...


I agree. At least you know the dog will go to the rescue and find a new loving home.


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

I agree. Take the dog and then get her into rescue. That ad is a perfect way for labs and puppy mills to grab a dog for free.

Keep us posted, please.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

UPDATE! 

"Honey" (That's her name)....Is going to the Golden Rescue TODAY! I'm SO glad her owner changed her mind!!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

That is fantastic news! Surely she will get all the attention she needs, and then placed for adoption.

Great work, thanks for caring about this little girl!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

That is wonderful news. I'm so glad the person came to her senses.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

WHOO HOO!!! Horray for Honey!!!


----------

